# WTD: Specialized toupe saddle Ti 143mm in Black



## preownedstuntman (11 Mar 2009)

In good condition.

Ian


----------



## mr-marty-martin (12 Mar 2009)

he might have one...

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=28442


----------



## preownedstuntman (12 Mar 2009)

Thanks, but he only has a white one left.


----------



## l4dva (21 Mar 2009)

I've got a specialized comp saddle in black on the for sale section if your interested?


----------

